# Fire Season - 10 copy giveaway



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

*New:* Ten paperback copies are available to UK readers through Librarything. Offer closes 28th January.View Details Here

_"suspense that will have you glued to your seats" BookPleasures_


Fire Season is an old school aviation adventure. When the communities around the quiet town of Brooke's Vale are threatened by fire, Matt and his flying club volunteer to assist in fire prevention. Unfortunately crop sprayers, no matter how experienced, are not trained fire fighters, and the situation rapidly escalates.

With the town itself now threatened, Matt grounded and in shock, and an inexperienced secondary pilot left in charge, they'll have to find a miracle - or fly one.

_"This is a recommended read by me and I will be on the lookout for more." Free Book Reviews_


*Other reviewers:*
_"Thought provoking, emotional and compassionate, this is a book I could read again. A recommended read." Clover Hill Book Reviews_
_
"...hidden twists and turns paving Folland's well-laid path of adventure all the way to a thrilling conclusion."_ J. McAlpine, CR5 Magazine (print review).

_"The characters are rich and their interactions natural and unforced. I loved the multi layered personalities each character brought forward." _E & K Family Book Reviews
_
"Well written and suspenseful this novel is an absorbing read."_ Book'd Out

_4 stars: "Action, adventure, danger, and heroics abound in VH Folland's "Fire Season" and readers are sure to enjoy this debut novel. " Todd Fonseca, Goodreads_

*Available on Kindle*: Amazon page | Amazon UK page

*Other Books by this author:*
Arrival - a free short story, available from Smashwords, which preceeds Fire Season by several years. Discuss here


A crime novella for 99cents
Discuss The Docks here


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, VH, and congratulations on your book!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome. I've just got back from the book launch, so I'm absolutely exhausted, but hopefully it raised some interest. There is also a charity deal on for the Kindle edition of Fire Season with Vulcan to the Sky who run and support the only remaining Avro Vulcan, XH558, where the profit from copies sold will go to them for a limited period.


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2011)

Fire Season Launch offer - now on Kindle for 99p

For Easter, Fire Season by VH Folland is now 99p on Kindle on Amazon.co.uk. For US and European readers, it has been similarly reduced on Amazon.com and Amazon.de.

"Thought provoking, emotional and compassionate, this is a book I could read again. A recommended read." Clover Hill Book Reviews

The story of a remote airstrip in Fire Season, the novel has been well received. Following the busy paperback launch at ExCel, the Kindle edition is now following suit with this promotion which marks Ragged Angel Ltd's first venture into e-books outside their standard game lines.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2011)

A new review from Bookpleasures, echoed on Amazon.com:

"Thanks to the expertly voiced narration, the author's story-telling gifts are strongly in evidence, particularly in his masterly evocation of time, place and events that will haunt readers long after the book has been put to rest."
Fire Season on amazon.com

An interview is to follow shortly.


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2011)

The Bookpleasures review and interview is now up:

"It is a poignant and harrowing drama peopled with a kaleidoscope of vivid individuals and filled with compelling details"BookPleasures

The Interview is linked from the review and available here.


----------



## ruadh (May 19, 2011)

Just noticed your book was spotlighted on dailycheapreads.co.uk

Picked it up a couple of days, its a great read.

Do you have any more works?


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2011)

Thanks, and I hope the spotlight on DailyCheapReads will pick up a few more downloads.

I've got another novella "The Docks" which will be out shortly.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2011)

Another good review - if short and sweet:

"This is a recommended read by me and I will be on the lookout for more." by A Robbins


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2011)

The launch offer has ended, so the book is back at standard price, and "The Docks" novella has just been released in ebook.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

A new review available by Book'd Out, available on the website and Goodreads:

_"Well written and suspenseful this novel is an absorbing read."_
Book'd Out


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2011)

Discussing a book signing in South London at the moment, to discuss Fire Season, The Docks and the upcoming "Conflict of Interest". Let me know if you're interested.


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

"A first rate action story with a phenomenal ending" Readers Favorite - a new review.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

Featured on the Indie Spotlight.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Todd Fonseca's review available on Goodreads - 4 stars: "Action, adventure, danger, and heroics abound in VH Folland's "Fire Season" and readers are sure to enjoy this debut novel. "

Also, check out the ad in efiction mag August 2011. It's also a great place to find free short stories and features by indie authors.


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2011)

More reviews on the way shortly


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Just heard that Fire Season will be coming soon to Smashwords (this week!), and from there to the Nook and other ebook stores!

(ETA: That was fast: It is already up under the publisher's account. http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/90181)


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2011)

After already receiving its first Nook sales through Smashwords, Fire Season is now also available through the Virtual Pulp Press bookstore. Virtual Pulp Press specialises in adventure and pulp, and are offering Fire Season as an Aviation Adventure in their online bookstore.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2011)

Another Fire Season review:
"Well written, engaging and worth a read, I would happily recommend Fire Season to others" Anthony LundAllBookReviews

Also, there will be a book signing in Farthing Books, Surrey on 24th November, for Fire Season and my new book The Docks.

For more details, see this page for contact details and the shops location, or contact Farthing Books.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2011)

An interview up on JET-Fuelled Fiction: http://jetaylor75.blogspot.com/2011/12/dishing-it-up-with-vh-folland.html


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

An unfortunate update: Sad news.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2013)

Librarything Giveaway.

Ten paperback copies are available to UK readers on Librarything.

View the giveaway


----------

